# stille am ende von audio tracks entfernen



## chabo (23. Juli 2003)

hi Leute ich hab ein kleines problem und hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.

ich will mit Nero v.5 eine audio cd brennen, alles kein problem.
aber ich will eine audio cd wo keine pause zwischen den tracks hat also die im cd player komplett durch läuft.
is ein musik mix ohne unterbrechung in 12 mp3 tracks.
hab disk at once und stille am ende von CDA tracks entfernen.

bitte helft mir 

danke schon mal im voraus

Felix


----------



## zone (23. Juli 2003)

geht folgendermassen:
du legst dir die stücke zurecht und dann nen rechtsklick auf den track!
jetzt eigenschaften, 2te von unten, auswählen!
in dem fenster was jetzt aufging bei "pause" die 2 durch ne 0 ersetzen!
das einzige "problem" ist das du das bei jedem track einzeln machen mußt!  

mfg zone


----------



## chabo (23. Juli 2003)

*danke*

hey super vielen dank zone 
find ich echt nett von dir.


chabo


----------

